# 50% off Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings + Free Update including Round Robin Legato



## StrezovSampling (Nov 18, 2020)

Two years after the initial release we are proud to announce the release of the third Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings Update including new features our users requested like *Round Robin Legato, Harmonics Legato, Tenuto Swells, new short articulations *and much more.


To celebrate this *free update* with everyone Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings will also be on sale until December 1 2020 for the first time ever. *Get the most inspiring string collection on the market at 50% off the normal retail price* and if you own some of our other orchestral products the discount is even higher than that.


All existing users can download Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings Version 1.3 for free now by logging into their Strezov Sampling account. The new content is an addition to the old one, you don't have to re-download everything.

Enjoy!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2020)

what!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 18, 2020)

Been waiting for this... and it’s still expensive. 😄 Supposedly better than 50% (399.50) if you have other orchestral libraries from them, but what other orchestral libraries are they talking about? Jade?


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

Release something new, and I'll buy it (because I've pretty much got everything else from you).

I've got the updated downloaded, but I'm too busy playing wit Djembe X3M to switch over.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2020)

wonderful! it's always nice to be excited about a new product that you don't have to pay for! Thank you!


----------



## Lucindus (Nov 18, 2020)

There are only five items on my BF list this year, and the top item is now 50% off (or slightly more for me, actually). I hope other developers on my list follow your exemplary lead, George!


----------



## rmak (Nov 18, 2020)

wow


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2020)

question about updating George, do we need to redownload all 10 sample RARs in the "updates" page of our account? With each being about 3 gb that seems like a lot of samples for an update!!


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> question about updating George, do we need to redownload all 10 sample RARs in the "updates" page of our account? With each being about 3 gb that seems like a lot of samples for an update!!



It's a pretty big update, yeah? I think 1.2 was a bit above 70 GB in storage, with 1.3 being roughly 105 GB in total.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> It's a pretty big update, yeah? I think 1.2 was a bit above 70 GB in storage, with 1.3 being roughly 105 GB in total.



wow, thats great


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2020)

Here's a brief tutorial that Tsvetan from our support team wrote: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-3-setup.html



Beans said:


> It's a pretty big update, yeah? I think 1.2 was a bit above 70 GB in storage, with 1.3 being roughly 105 GB in total.


Yes, the downside at having 2 dynamics x5 RR of true legato (with a bit of sustain into the new interval!).


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 18, 2020)

Hmmm having trouble downloading the update - Is that due to demand ? Or just me ?


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 18, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> There are only five items on my BF list this year, and the top item is now 50% off (or slightly more for me, actually). I hope other developers on my list follow your exemplary lead, George!


What do you have that got you a better discount? I have much of their stuff but in cart it’s still just half off.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Hmmm having trouble downloading the update - Is that due to demand ? Or just me ?



My downloads finished about half an hour ago without any errors. At what point are you seeing issues? Slow downloads? Downloads not starting? Dropped sessions on the website?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

This is one reason why Strezov Sampling is one of my all time favorite developers. They create amazing and solid libraries straight outta the gate, yet continue to provide free updates for them.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Been waiting for this... and it’s still expensive. 😄



Trust me. At that price? You're underpaying!


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow, 50% off and a big free update! I was wanting to get this library for a while but the price was a bit too steep for me (for the content I think it's definitely justified though), but this offer is super attractive!

I only have Freyja from Strezov whichs is great, all their libraries seem to have a lot of character.

By the way, I was going over the manual just to see the articulations again, there is a small typo in it:
"TENUTO – all sections have *pizzicato* articulation patches."

Just a heads up


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 18, 2020)

ill be getting this! asap. at this price and the way i heard about this lib is positive !


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> This is one reason why Strezov Sampling is one of my all time favorite developers. They create amazing and solid libraries straight outta the gate, yet continue to provide free updates for them.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hey Mike, I know you love Afflatus a lot and your YT video on it is really helpful. 
Do you also tend to use it as a go-to string library for the "normal" stuff? (Lush sections, legatos, spiccatos, pizzicatos, etc. the basic articulations you usually see in most string libraries). Just wondering how you like it compared to other string libraries in that regard.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 18, 2020)

I give up really. I can't handle this anymore. This black friday exhausted me already and it did not even actually started.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 18, 2020)

This demo's sound just blows my mind.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 18, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Been waiting for this... and it’s still expensive. 😄 Supposedly better than 50% (399.50) if you have other orchestral libraries from them, but what other orchestral libraries are they talking about? Jade?


I honestly don't know. I own *all* of their choirs (Wotan, Freya, Arva, SC2, SCU, Rhodope 2) and Jade and I can grab it for $30 cheaper. So I guess the choirs don't count


----------



## Lucindus (Nov 18, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> What do you have that got you a better discount? I have much of their stuff but in cart it’s still just half off.


They only give you crossgrade prices if you've got something from the same category. In my case, the Balkan Ethnic Orchestra counts towards the Strings category, so I'm only paying 387 euros + VAT (instead of 399). My owning Rhodope 2 doesn't do me any good in this case, for example.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> My downloads finished about half an hour ago without any errors. At what point are you seeing issues? Slow downloads? Downloads not starting? Dropped sessions on the website?




Says failed via the downloader - and the manual links just flash when i click them but do nothing . 

Will try a restart .


----------



## ag75 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just purchased. Nothing like throwing Black Friday purchases on a credit card while being unemployed due to covid! AHHHHHH!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

Secret Soundworks said:


> Hey Mike, I know you love Afflatus a lot and your YT video on it is really helpful.
> Do you also tend to use it as a go-to string library for the "normal" stuff? (Lush sections, legatos, spiccatos, pizzicatos, etc. the basic articulations you usually see in most string libraries). Just wondering how you like it compared to other string libraries in that regard.


First off, thank you! I'm glad to see that my review for Afflatus has been helpful to people.  

I actually created the review for Afflatus because I instantly fell head over heels for it, and just wanted to share my enthusiasm. 

I didn't get the library for free, and wasn't compensated in any way for it, so my feelings/opinions towards it are 100% genuine! 

Fast forward two years later, and I can honestly say that I love Afflatus now just as much as I did back then, and I've been using it as my go-to for all the bread and butter articulations, as well as all the aleatoric content.

It's probably gotten more use than any other library I have, and i would feel like i was missing a limb if it were to vanish from my hard drive.


----------



## MPortmann (Nov 18, 2020)

Concur, Afflatus has gotten a lot of use for my work. And the updates and improvements as well as correspondence with support is one of the best. Also, one of the most intuitive sample libraries, in that it just works and responds so well under your fingertips for me. Zero learning curve. Thanks Strezov for the updates.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

MPortmann said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing the Strezov website? It won't load for me.



I just gave it a try. Homepage loaded in full in less than a second.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 18, 2020)

Restarting my pc solved it. Weird.


----------



## transverb (Nov 18, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I give up really. I can't handle this anymore. This black friday exhausted me already and it did not even actually started.



+1 My brain hurts already and all I have purchased is a $9 gain match plugin! 😂

Back to this thread. I have romancing this library for the last 1.5 years and hoping it would go on BF @ 50%. This one is going to be hard resist. Looks like it is time to review all those walkthroughs and the new update. Might need to do a garage sale too. 😉


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 18, 2020)

Think i'm gonna pull the trigger on this that demo sounds absolutely fantastic and Strezov seems , so highly regarded arounded here it seems its time i joined the fun lol .


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 18, 2020)

Downloads don't start when clicked but are counted.


----------



## transverb (Nov 18, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Think i'm gonna pull the trigger on this that demo sounds absolutely fantastic and Strezov seems , so highly regarded arounded here it seems its time i joined the fun lol .



Please let us know what you think. 👍🏻 I just watched the new feature video. Big mistake. This thing looks brilliant.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> First off, thank you! I'm glad to see that my review for Afflatus has been helpful to people.
> 
> I actually created the review for Afflatus because I instantly fell head over heels for it, and just wanted to share my enthusiasm.
> 
> ...



Awesome, great to hear you're still loving it and getting such a wide range use out of it! I will most likely get it later this month, did not expect such a deep discount!


----------



## JGRaynaud (Nov 18, 2020)

styledelk said:


> This demo's sound just blows my mind.



Thanks! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> First off, thank you! I'm glad to see that my review for Afflatus has been helpful to people.
> 
> I actually created the review for Afflatus because I instantly fell head over heels for it, and just wanted to share my enthusiasm.
> 
> ...



Ah ha! So it was YOU who drove me max my credit card for this beautiful library!

My heart says Thank you ! , My brain says tut tut - you didn't need this to survive, and my stomach says- why is their never any food in the cupboards for me any more?  

In all seriousness it was a great review , that I watched probably 4 or more times before I had to cave ...


----------



## artomatic (Nov 18, 2020)

I have been using this gorgeous library on so many projects since it came out. 
It was worth it then and with the new update, it's priceless!
Of course, I wish portamento was added but I'm extremely happy with the additional patches.
Thank you, George! Much respect.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Trust me. At that price? You're underpaying!



so you're saying if I have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro, Albion Legacy, I, Tundra and Neo, Soaring Strings, the NI default Orchestra Libraries, Spitfire Solo Strings, LCO strings, several Evos, Soundiron Hyperion Micro Strings, MA4, Time Micro and Macro and some stuff I probably don't remember.. I will still wanna get this, right? 

(yes, I know.. it's this time of the year again, lol)


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I give up really. I can't handle this anymore. This black friday exhausted me already and it did not even actually started.


I freaking agree.. haha


----------



## JyTy (Nov 18, 2020)

Ohhh damn... If I would have known about this sale I wouldn't go with Century Strings Bundle previous week but would definitely but those now... it is what it is... next year I guess


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> so you're saying if I have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro, Albion Legacy, I, Tundra and Neo, Soaring Strings, the NI default Orchestra Libraries, Spitfire Solo Strings, LCO strings, several Evos, Soundiron Hyperion Micro Strings, MA4, Time Micro and Macro and some stuff I probably don't remember.. I will still wanna get this, right?



If you haven't already watched this video, please do so:


Afflatus is one of my top two libraries for inspiration (the other is Eric Whitacre Choir). Afflatus is, in my opinion, *not* a path to a faithful mockup of your favorite tracks by the elite composers.

But what it does well is fuel inspiration and help you evoke emotion, which might sometimes be reminiscent of your old favorites due to the creative pairing of instruments and techniques in its patches.

It's often difficult to start a new piece with Afflatus and switch to another library, because what Afflatus provides is so uniquely valuable. Mike does a fantastic job illustrating that here.


----------



## rmak (Nov 18, 2020)

If someone is nice enough to post audio or speak to how the close mics sound by themselves? I was trying to look on YouTube.


----------



## rmak (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> If you haven't already watched this video, please do so:
> 
> 
> Afflatus is one of my top two libraries for inspiration (the other is Eric Whitacre Choir). Afflatus is, in my opinion, *not* a path to a faithful mockup of your favorite tracks by the elite composers.
> ...



watching =)


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> If you haven't already watched this video, please do so:
> 
> 
> Afflatus is one of my top two libraries for inspiration (the other is Eric Whitacre Choir). Afflatus is, in my opinion, *not* a path to a faithful mockup of your favorite tracks by the elite composers.
> ...




yeah, I already started watching Mike's review 

looks really different


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> My downloads finished about half an hour ago without any errors. At what point are you seeing issues? Slow downloads? Downloads not starting? Dropped sessions on the website?


Can you show me your file folder? I manually downloaded, but I think I don't understand the update procedure. Thanks!


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

EDIT: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-3-setup.html


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 18, 2020)

Francis Bourre said:


> Downloads don't start when clicked but are counted.


I found how to solve the issue, copy links and paste them in a new tab. This way the download is starting.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> so you're saying if I have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro, Albion Legacy, I, Tundra and Neo, Soaring Strings, the NI default Orchestra Libraries, Spitfire Solo Strings, LCO strings, several Evos, Soundiron Hyperion Micro Strings, MA4, Time Micro and Macro and some stuff I probably don't remember.. I will still wanna get this, right?
> 
> (yes, I know.. it's this time of the year again, lol)


Haha!

I'll just say Afflatus is unlike any of those libraries (i have most of those, plus some), so if you want want something different and unique with crazy good playability, then Afflatus will surely deliver!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

I think Cory Pelizzari totally knocked it out of the park with his review! The New Line Cinema theme at the end always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

In a way, Afflatus Strings reminds me of what people were _thinking_ that the Abbey Road One add-ons would be. For example, "I want brass fanfare patches that invoke the Star Wars main titles."

Afflatus is sort of like that for strings, sometimes. I'll find myself tooling around with a patch and think, "Huh, that sounded like [Pirates of the Caribbean/Jaws/Hitchcock-movie-whatever]."


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 18, 2020)

I couldn't resist ...Bought !
Downloading now....(How come i can never just 'go about my biz' and continue working when something is downloading lol ?...everything seems to be 'on hold' till downloading is complete lol (


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

rmak said:


> If someone is nice enough to post audio or speak to how the close mics sound by themselves? I was trying to look on YouTube.


I'm more than happy to provide a clip. Is there a certain patch you wanted to hear?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2020)

It’s all about opinions but this is absolutely one of my favourite libraries. I got it on release pricing so if you have the budget (always that caveat), I’d most definitely recommend it at 50% off. Stunning deal. It isn’t a bread and butter library but, if you have the basics covered then do yourself a favour.

New update, happy days. Woot! If only I had some time to d/l and play hmmm.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> so you're saying if I have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro, Albion Legacy, I, Tundra and Neo, Soaring Strings, the NI default Orchestra Libraries, Spitfire Solo Strings, LCO strings, several Evos, Soundiron Hyperion Micro Strings, MA4, Time Micro and Macro and some stuff I probably don't remember.. I will still wanna get this, right?
> 
> (yes, I know.. it's this time of the year again, lol)


...yes. 100x yes.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi,

This is tempting indeed.

I have other Strezov Sampling Libraries, and the Price I get for Afflatus is 382. Euros, so is this the price with the 50& discount ? or it is half of the 382. = 191 Euros. ?

Oh...OK, I firgured the price I get 382. Euros is the discounted price, the regular price is 799 Euros. 

I'm guessing new Afflatus customers will be downloading ver 1.3 , not need to run any additional updates. (Correct ?)

......
Thanks.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

SoNowWhat? said:


> It’s all about opinions but this is absolutely one of my favourite libraries. I got it on release pricing so if you have the budget (always that caveat), I’d most definitely recommend it at 50% off. Stunning deal. It isn’t a bread and butter library but, if you have the basics covered then do yourself a favour.
> 
> New update, happy days. Woot! If only I had some time to d/l and play hmmm.



To be honest, I remember how pissed I was missing the intro price.. I will probably get it.
Thank you for your input, it really feels like a library I would love right away. Only thing I don't know now is if I shall be happy and excited for BF or terrified!


----------



## rmak (Nov 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm more than happy to provide a clip. Is there a certain patch you wanted to hear?



Thanks so much. If you have the time, you can do a few, not all of them. Im just listing all of the ones I am more interested in =). A lot of them sound awesome. If you can demonstrate the dynamic range from soft to loud for sustains/legato and/or short articulations, that'll be awesome.

solo violin/cello, scene d'amour violin and or cello, avant-garde sustain, shark strings without piano (if there's that option), minimalist violin and/or cello legato, pharaoh if the violin patch separates, lush violin/cello.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing new Afflatus customers will be downloading ver 1.3 , not need to run any additional updates. (Correct ?)
> 
> ......
> Thanks.



That's correct!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 18, 2020)

Strezov, thanks so much for Afflatus and the new update. What a classy string library! Hate to chime in already with suggestions, but the new Marcato patches are panned differently from the originals. I know these are new recordings, but the differences really jump out. Thanks again!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 18, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Strezov, thanks so much for Afflatus and the new update. What a classy string library! Hate to chime in already with suggestions, but the new Marcato patches are panned differently from the originals. I know these are new recordings, but the differences really jump out. Thanks again!!



Hey there,

would you mind sharing which "original" Marcato patches you refer to?

The original release didn't have Marcato patches for individual sections just for Full Ensembles.


----------



## MPortmann (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> I just gave it a try. Homepage loaded in full in less than a second.



restart computer fixed whatever was happening. Thanks


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 18, 2020)

All the other shorts are more focused to the right. I was listening through headphones.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2020)

I would like to point out that this update is roughly 30GB... for an FREE update!!! Bravo George.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Curious which patches folks tend to gravitate towards most / find themselves using in many pieces?


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 18, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Curious which patches folks tend to gravitate towards most / find themselves using in many pieces?



While not the most "realistic" sounding patch in the library, I use the Red Army strings a lot to just play in ideas. The new Marcatos are also as playable and a great addition to that.

For realism the Minimalist and Scene d Amour patches are hard to beat. Also the Vintage String section has a lot of life and natural expression in the samples.

If you do Horror or Action the Avantgard Shorts can help you write music fast within minutes, same as the Psychato Strings, which have a great old school vibe to them.


----------



## robgb (Nov 18, 2020)

Still too expensive for me. Thing must've cost A LOT to produce.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Curious which patches folks tend to gravitate towards most / find themselves using in many pieces?


My personal favorite is "Vintage Violas and Celli". This patch is so great, especially when played with only one or two voices. I think this is my most used preset in the library.

And I love the Spiccato patches, especially the violin. They are soo tight and precise, and most important: not too clean. That's really rare when it comes to sample libraries. The opposite of Japanese workstation strings 

One thing which is really outstanding in my opinion is the playability. I like to tweak phrases and transitions but what I enjoy the most is just sitting down and playing a patch that sounds great if you play it the right way. It's a pretty good way to learn which voicings work or don't work with certain sounds. One of my favorite "jam" presets in terms of strings is the Minimalist Strings. However, it's rather hard to make it sound bad, to be honest.



R.Cato said:


> For realism the Minimalist and Scene d Amour patches are hard to beat. Also the Vintage String section has a lot of life and natural expression in the samples.



Haha, I didn't mean to copy your post  

Here's a short preset walkthrough I made last year. Maybe it shows what I mean. Everything is recorded without any further editing.

Vintage Violas and Celli: 2:30
Violins Spiccato: 1:15
Minimalist Strings Legato: 3:51




Ah, well, the "Mouse Strings" are incredibly fun to play too because they are so responsive. But I did not manage to use them in an actual piece.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2020)

rmak said:


> Thanks so much. If you have the time, you can do a few, not all of them. Im just listing all of the ones I am more interested in =). A lot of them sound awesome. If you can demonstrate the dynamic range from soft to loud for sustains/legato and/or short articulations, that'll be awesome.
> 
> solo violin/cello, scene d'amour violin and or cello, avant-garde sustain, shark strings without piano (if there's that option), minimalist violin and/or cello legato, pharaoh if the violin patch separates, lush violin/cello.


I'll try to throw something together!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 18, 2020)

more reviews of what people think about this. i have the stezov ethnic choir and arva and the thing i love about this its attack and playability is like butter. the way that strezov work with editing the sample are is very to the best it can be for realistic and playability and the issues here why these cost much more than normal its because it takes so much time to make these libraries at that refined level. its like comparing a master piece from a painter to a professional painter. a professional painter can make whatever at great level of quality but passionate master artist would take all the time they need to make all of the little details that a professional wouldnt concider but the little details is where it matters the most and makes what strezov do with each libraries in editing but also in sound.

its time consuming to get to that level and i see this also in project sam libraries and not only do they have amazing products but the update them for free with new stuff! they work with what they got and master them out over the years and still stand out from a lot of competitors out there. they have less libraries because they care more about the product out come for people with playability and sound. again this is only my opinion but from what i seen and played with thats what i am looking for in virtual instruments but this comes with a price tag!

they are best in terms of programming and sound and if you can get that with a a product its its winwin!

i actually compared this to AR1 strings which i thing they are very close to it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Another question for existing owners - where do you feel this differentiates itself compared to the usual suspects in terms of string libraries?

For example, it sounds like it has ensembles, some unique techniques, and then the tone. For ensembles, I imagine you could simulate some of the orchestration with other libraries, but the unique techniques (like octave trills) and the tone seem to be harder the replicate. Is that what you use the library primarily for? Are the ensembles more the inspirational sketch starters (or used to fill out an arrangement)?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can the speed of the trills be changed somehow? @StrezovSampling @Strezov ?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Can the speed of the trills be changed somehow? @StrezovSampling @Strezov ?


No, unfortunately not. Especially the trills bigger than a perfect fourth because then they perform the trill actually with the bow. So the speed is baked in.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone have an example of a larger realistic orchestral mockup made with afflatus?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> For example, it sounds like it has ensembles, some unique techniques, and then the tone. For ensembles, I imagine you could simulate some of the orchestration with other libraries, but the unique techniques (like octave trills) and the tone seem to be harder the replicate. Is that what you use the library primarily for? Are the ensembles more the inspirational sketch starters (or used to fill out an arrangement)?


I often find myself writing with ensembles. Especially when on the clock. An example --- I've produced countless songs (Coldplay wannabes) with just the quartet sfz. And often use this patch to overlay on top of action string sequences.



erikradbo said:


> Does anyone have an example of a larger realistic orchestral mockup made with afflatus?


The demos on the website are madr by Afflatus - some are exclusive. Check out Jean-Gabriel's pieces for example - they are with a pretty big orchestra sound (for instance The Great Adventure)








AFFLATUS CHAPTER I Strings


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 19, 2020)

Strezov said:


> I often find myself writing with ensembles. Especially when on the clock. An example --- I've produced countless songs (Coldplay wannabes) with just the quartet sfz. And often use this patch to overlay on top of action string sequences.
> 
> 
> The demos on the website are madr by Afflatus - some are exclusive. Check out Jean-Gabriel's pieces for example - they are with a pretty big orchestra sound (for instance The Great Adventure)
> ...



thanks, sounds great! I’d also be really interested in hearing if there are any user demos out there.


----------



## EricValette (Nov 19, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> thanks, sounds great! I’d also be really interested in hearing if there are any user demos out there.


Hi,

I had made a mockup of "Across the stars" (Star Wars Episode II), by John Williams, a few years ago. The strings were only Afflatus, v1.0
(If I remember correctly, Harp was Cinesamples, Woodwinds were OT solo exp A, B and C and SSW, Brass were Cinesamples Cinebrass Core and VSL Dimension brass, Percussions I don't remember, probably Spitfire stuff... a big mess! ).

I realize today, with a little more experience, that a lot of things would have to be modified and improved in the mix and the programming but the library, here almost "out of the box" (just a little added reverb and compression, no specifiq EQ), does the job well.

If it can help... 



Edit : patches before 00:55 were only "Minimalist" strings (separate sections)
patches after 00:55 were regular "Lush" strings patches + regular shorts (separate sections too)


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> thanks, sounds great! I’d also be really interested in hearing if there are any user demos out there.


But Jean-Gabriel is a user......


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> But Jean-Gabriel is a user......



True. We are all users.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 19, 2020)

i just did a quick thing with this lib and D2 and man its so easy to play this. just the the way it should be and the lamour string is the best sounding string i heard which is very close to AR1

anyways heres a short with no fx and one with fx.

this lib is the thing and i dont think anything compares it by performance and sound. i was able to pull off something very quick right out of the box. 5 stars on this one


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 19, 2020)

Just a Heads up - Not sure how much GB in TOTAL the update uses, but I updated last night, on a drive with 70GB - left it on all night . Was like a child at Xmas this morning - but Santa hadn't been!!!

Why you ask ? Because I downloaded 1.3 through the Strezov App and there was not enough room - so I made enough room (I hope 100gb), but the download reset ! 

Does anyone know how much you need in total to download and install the 1.3 ?

The stupid at maths boy that Santa Claus forgot


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh and by Afflatus *1.8* we should 500GB of amazing strings !


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 19, 2020)

You need it you need it lol .
This is the first string library i'm TRULY completely happy with .
Have SCS , Areia , (and many all in one's , BBC , Arks, Albions etc ) 
None of em completely rocked me (or only rocked me in certain 'situations' ) This library is absolutely wonderful cross the board.
Tone is gorgeous,Legato is devine and playability is fantastic . the flexibility of the different sections having different 'moods' is completely unique to this library ..What more can ya want ? I can see having a bread and butter library 'on hand' but i can see reaching for these first for ALOT of my workload.
Id've paid 800 for em quite honestly, worth every cent ...TOTALLY Stoked !!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 19, 2020)

Still having install problems. I am on a mac, keep getting install errors. For those that have updated, are your new files appearing in the Strezov Downloader?


----------



## Beans (Nov 19, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Still having install problems. I am on a mac, keep getting install errors. For those that have updated, are your new files appearing in the Strezov Downloader?



I downloaded them from the "Download Updates" link from the Strezov web site (under "My products" after logging in).

What's the install error? Can you take a screenshot and post it?

Also, have you tried contacting Strezov support through their web site?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, it is a bit hard to monitor all forums/groups/etc, please send us a support ticket and Tsvetan from our team will get back ASAP.


----------



## thomasjdev (Nov 19, 2020)

This is one of the libraries that was on my "someday/maybe" list due to the price of entry. Well that all changed yesterday and boy was it worth it (for me). So far my favorite patch is the "Le Sacre Strings Tenuto" - 50 strings ensemble recorded in unison. The tone and the emotion carried with each note puts a smile on my face and makes me want to keep playing.

And this is a minor thing really, but I love the graphics for each of the patches and how the backgrounds give a sense of the sonic intent for each patch.


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 19, 2020)

Beans said:


> I downloaded them from the "Download Updates" link from the Strezov web site (under "My products" after logging in).
> 
> What's the install error? Can you take a screenshot and post it?
> 
> Also, have you tried contacting Strezov support through their web site?


The download files are at least twice the manual dl files. Are these smaller?


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 19, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> You need it you need it lol .
> This is the first string library i'm TRULY completely happy with .
> Have SCS , Areia , (and many all in one's , BBC , Arks, Albions etc )
> None of em completely rocked me (or only rocked me in certain 'situations' ) This library is absolutely wonderful cross the board.
> ...



Dammit.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 19, 2020)

This is the only deal that's tempting me so far for the last 6 months or so.
I hate you George. I've been so strong and you bring me and my wallet to our knees.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 19, 2020)

Can this lib handle runs?


----------



## styledelk (Nov 19, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Can this lib handle runs?



I don't know, but I definitely shit myself when I first played Full Strings Shorts.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 19, 2020)

I think if you download through the app , it downloads the WHOLE library - if you have not before. 

Better go with the manual links, i am learning the hard long wa(it)y.


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 19, 2020)

styledelk said:


> I don't know, but I definitely shit myself when I first played Full Strings Shorts.


Take my money now! lol


----------



## ag75 (Nov 19, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Still having install problems. I am on a mac, keep getting install errors. For those that have updated, are your new files appearing in the Strezov Downloader?


Same here. I am installing now manually through their website.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 19, 2020)

Afflatus has been on my theoretical list for a long time, holding off only due to price. With this sale, I just bought it!

CSS is my bread-and-butter, and am always happy with it. This is now cake and ice cream.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, the downloader downloads the whole package, posting this tutorial here just in case once more: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-3-setup.html

If you need further assistance - please contact support.He hasa few emails to go through but will be with you at the first possible minute.



axb312 said:


> Can this lib handle runs?



Hi axb, afflatus was never intended to do runs. I'd love to do a dedicated library with runs one day - have been thinking in that direction for quite some time. So maybe at the end of the chapters we could do one dedicated just for that and nothing else.

However, the Mysterious strings have quite a fast legato recorded transition so I found out it could provide some interesting results. Not in any way intended for that use though! If I get a spare minute I could post a quick example - but can't promise at the moment (too much deadlines at the same time and we're probably close to a new lockdown here).

Stay safe.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

AndreBoulard said:


> i just did a quick thing with this lib and D2 and man its so easy to play this. just the the way it should be and the lamour string is the best sounding string i heard which is very close to AR1
> 
> anyways heres a short with no fx and one with fx.
> 
> this lib is the thing and i dont think anything compares it by performance and sound. i was able to pull off something very quick right out of the box. 5 stars on this one


LOVE IT!!! Totally up my alley!

I've seen several people say that Afflatus has an old fashioned sound, and while Afflatus certainly has some patches that cater to that style, it also easily fits into any modern scenerio.

It really is such a flexible library.

Again, love the composition! Keep it up, man!!!


----------



## Beans (Nov 19, 2020)

Before I reach out to Strezov support via the web site, can anyone else confirm that their First Chair KS patches don't actually have the keyswitches with 1.3? I've replaced the full Instruments folder.

I do properly see keyswitches in the other KS patches, at least the ones I've checked so far.]

EDIT: I see my issue. They seem to start at G-1, unlike the others that start at C0.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 19, 2020)

Are there any demos for the solo Strings in Afflatus? If so, would you mind linking them please?


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 19, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Just a Heads up - Not sure how much GB in TOTAL the update uses, but I updated last night, on a drive with 70GB - left it on all night . Was like a child at Xmas this morning - but Santa hadn't been!!!
> 
> Why you ask ? Because I downloaded 1.3 through the Strezov App and there was not enough room - so I made enough room (I hope 100gb), but the download reset !
> 
> ...


Don't know the delta for the latest update but I installed Afflatus for the first time last night and it required over 200GB of drive space, with half for the RAR files and half for the final library. You can delete the RAR files when done, of course, but need the space during install.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Are there any demos for the solo Strings in Afflatus? If so, would you mind linking them please?


Solo strings?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 19, 2020)

The first chairs probably


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 19, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Are there any demos for the solo Strings in Afflatus? If so, would you mind linking them please?



Hey Simon,

We featured them in this walkthrough for the 1.2 update.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 19, 2020)

I am famous/infamous for my "no such thing as a must have" and I am not going to violate that here. But......I strongly suspect Afflatus will now replace Hollywood Strings as my "reach for first" strings library. It just sounds so freaking good and plays so effortlessly.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 19, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> Don't know the delta for the latest update but I installed Afflatus for the first time last night and it required over 200GB of drive space, with half for the RAR files and half for the final library. You can delete the RAR files when done, of course, but need the space during install.




the weird thing happen to me yesterday while installing. i only had 120 gigs on my ssd but while it was installing the strings lib i started to delete the RAR files on the fly to make space while installing. I actually didnt think it would have worked but it did since it only unpack by parts! . all worked out with the install while deleting on the go. i think its worth mentioning

i had another harddrive but was not ssd and i didnt want to transfer so many things and tried to figure out how to really make this work.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am famous/infamous for my "no such thing as a must have" and I am not going to violate that here. But......I strongly suspect Afflatus will now replace Hollywood Strings as my "reach for first" strings library. It just sounds so freaking good and plays so effortlessly.


That is significant statement coming from someone that values HO such greatly (with good reason). It shall be used as official testimonial on the webpage. Just a suggestion


----------



## ism (Nov 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am famous/infamous for my "no such thing as a must have" and I am not going to violate that here. But......I strongly suspect Afflatus will now replace Hollywood Strings as my "reach for first" strings library. It just sounds so freaking good and plays so effortlessly.



Afflatus has a very, very different sound from HO surely? Does this also suggest a stylistic change in what you're writing?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 19, 2020)

ism said:


> Afflatus has a very, very different sound from HO surely? Does this also suggest a stylistic change in what you're writing?



I don’t actually have a style, I am a chameleon.

Afflatus has some lush patches, some more chamber, minimalist, first chairs, etc. three mic positions, so the sound is very versatile. And it has some unusual specialty patches that are just unique.

It _is_ definitely wetter than HS, even with the built in reverb off and only close mics, but not so much that it cannot blend with others.

I did not say though that it will now be the only one I use. There certainly will be times it will be HS, or CSS, Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2, Venice Modern Strings, or combinations thereof. But it will be ,as I said, my reach for first.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

EricValette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had made a mockup of "Across the stars" (Star Wars Episode II), by John Williams, a few years ago. The strings were only Afflatus, v1.0
> (If I remember correctly, Harp was Cinesamples, Woodwinds were OT solo exp A, B and C and SSW, Brass were Cinesamples Cinebrass Core and VSL Dimension brass, Percussions I don't remember, probably Spitfire stuff... a big mess! ).
> ...



Incredible! It's off subject, but I wanted to quickly inquire about the muted brass at 2:45 - which library/patch is this? Along with all the beautiful strings, this really caught my attention.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 19, 2020)

Finally got this downloaded. Wow. Ok so I see what everyone was talking about now. I haven’t smiled this much playing through patches since when I first bought Symphobia 10 years ago. Holy hell this is an inspiring library.


----------



## rmak (Nov 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I don’t actually have a style, I am a chameleon.
> 
> Afflatus has some lush patches, some more chamber, minimalist, first chairs, etc. three mic positions, so the sound is very versatile. And it has some unusual specialty patches that are just unique.
> 
> ...


Does it sound good with just close mic? not thin.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 19, 2020)

ag75 said:


> Finally got this downloaded. Wow. Ok so I see what everyone was talking about now. I haven’t smiled this much playing through patches since when I first bought Symphobia 10 years ago. Holy hell this is an inspiring library.




exactly my reaction man! its legit similar to project sam work and thats why this is so great! just right balance within playing and sounds!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 19, 2020)

another quick thing with it! i do have d2 and joshua bell on top for solo and ethnic choir from strezov, to say that all the libs choirs from them is equal in palyability and sound! works like a charm.

you know what i realized that the cellos in afflatus? it sounds just right and without the harsh legato volume like the tina guo. dont get me wrong that tinas stuff is super good and really realistic but the delay and playablility is no where near this afflatus lib. so many times i started playing the one note on strings that sounds like the TMNT intro string in 1990s. strezov people is probably people that loves the same things we do lol. huge fan man!

I just want to keep playing!

massive thanks strezov for creating something like this! you guys rock


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

rmak said:


> Does it sound good with just close mic? not thin.


My all time favorite spiccatos, the "Psychatto Strings"! Close mics only.


----------



## rmak (Nov 19, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> My all time favorite spiccatos, the "Psychatto Strings"! Close mics only.




I like it. thanks for sharing! =)


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

rmak said:


> I like it. thanks for sharing! =)


For sure! 

And if you want an even fatter tone? Just layer the Roofchase strings with the Pychatto strings!

Again, close mics only.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 19, 2020)

And I thought I was finally done buying string libraries.

🤦‍♂️ oh silly (soon to be broke) me...


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 19, 2020)

"Screw all of your black friday plans and strategy" _- George Strezov
_
/s


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2020)

So this is on sale until 12/1? I may wait and see if Berlin Strings goes on sale.  

It does sound good though. I may not last....


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 19, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> if Berlin Strings goes on sale.


Please god no


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Nov 20, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Are there any demos for the solo Strings in Afflatus? If so, would you mind linking them please?


Strezov Sampling Afflatus Chapter I - First Chair Violin


----------



## EricValette (Nov 20, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Incredible! It's off subject, but I wanted to quickly inquire about the muted brass at 2:45 - which library/patch is this? Along with all the beautiful strings, this really caught my attention.


Hi Jacob,

Thanks a lot for your kind words!

This is an old project and I can't reopen everything in Cubase anymore but what I can see is that it was a mix of Sfz "a4" horn patch from VSL dimension brass II (muted brass) layered with VSL dimension brass I horns "a4" (sforzatissimo, at low volume) and a little bit of Cinebrass core a2 horns patche in reinforcement (very short staccato at very low volume, just to help the attack).

I applied some placement and reverb (MIR Pro for VSL libs, Virtual Sound Stage 2 + Eventide 2016 for Cinebrass) + a good dose of EQ on the whole to obtain the sound which cuts clean in the mix (Pro Q2 + Unfilter by Zynaptiq)... I remember that this particular part of the mockup was a real headache in terms of mixing because no brass library I owned ever directly gave a convincing sound compared to the reference track...


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 20, 2020)

its so crazy lol. the power of black friday is the most challenging thing ever! good luck everyone!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 20, 2020)

EricValette said:


> Hi Jacob,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind words!
> 
> ...


Wow props to you for that! Nice sound you achieved there


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

bought and very excited but also disappointed, as after hours of downloading the downloader gives me an error and now downloading all over again?? ............................................


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> bought and very excited but also pissed, as after hours of downloading the downloader gives me an error and now downloading all over again?? ............................................




I chose to download it manually, which you have the option to do.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I chose to download it manually, which you have the option to do.



yeah, will do that now.. :/


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 20, 2020)

You need to make sure to have double the space on your drive - So around 210GB or it will fail the install


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> You need to make sure to have double the space on your drive - So around 210GB or it will fail the install


I do, thanks, like 700 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 20, 2020)

funny, manually it takes only a few minutes.. 

I had the same issues with several Sonokinetic products over the years. Downloader software freezing, manual download lightning speed.

Anyhow, super excited now to dive in!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 20, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Anyhow, super excited now to dive in!



Great! For immediate support it's usually best to send us an email using the contact page on our website.

Enjoy the library!


----------



## Nando Florestan (Nov 20, 2020)

A few questions.

1. Can I go behind the Kontakt wrench or is the library locked?
2. Is it possible to use the transposition trick with the Mysterious patches (which have round robin legatos) to create, for instance, a 12 violin section? Same question for spiccatos and Minimalist, which are both half size.
3. Within this library is there any trick that can be done when you want more vibrato?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 20, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Strezov Sampling Afflatus Chapter I - First Chair Violin



Woah, that sounds a million times better than what's shown in the walkthrough!
Any chance you could do the rest of the first chair legatos along with some of the short articulations?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 20, 2020)

Nando Florestan said:


> A few questions.
> 
> 1. Can I go behind the Kontakt wrench or is the library locked?
> 2. Is it possible to use the transposition trick with the Mysterious patches (which have round robin legatos) to create, for instance, a 12 violin section? Same question for spiccatos and Minimalist, which are both half size.
> 3. Within this library is there any trick that can be done when you want more vibrato?


1. By user requests we opened it on v 1.1. you can further tweak it.
2. Yes, if you play around a bit you can do this. However have in mind that you can't change the instrument ranges! So if you stretch the samples up/down outside of the range you won't be able to hear it. The only thing that comes to mind is our custom RR counter that takes into account individual notes and makes the counts per note, not per a pressed key --- so if you move samples around very much it might sound weird. But that's just an assumption.
3. Maybe something we can include into 1.4 )


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 20, 2020)

The last time I had Afflatus I blamed the dog.


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 21, 2020)

Nando Florestan said:


> 3. Within this library is there any trick that can be done when you want more vibrato?



If the Lush Strings don't have enough vibrato try layering the Scene d Amour Patches.
I didn't invent that trick. I stole it from @Strezov himself:


----------



## rottoy (Nov 21, 2020)

This library became infinitely more attractive with the news that you can now use the Kontakt wrench.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Great! For immediate support it's usually best to send us an email using the contact page on our website.
> 
> Enjoy the library!



thank you, of course that is the proper way, yes.

Everything works great now and Afflatus is a thing of beauty! Congratulations to the the result of your hard work.

Loving it a lot so far!


----------



## ender7 (Nov 21, 2020)

Good that this is on sale but it’s still overpriced.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 21, 2020)

ender7 said:


> Good that this is on sale but it’s still overpriced.



If they don’t make a profit, it is. If they do, it isn’t.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 21, 2020)

A high price is not the same thing as overpriced.


----------



## Beans (Nov 21, 2020)

I look at Afflatus (and other "hobbyist" purchases) this way: I've got a chair that sits in the corner of my office that costs more money than Afflatus does at current price. It's quite a reasonable price for a chair, really, but it's more than Afflatus.

I'll use Afflatus more often than I will the chair.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you for the great and unexpected update! And for including all those key switch patches


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

Beans said:


> I look at Afflatus (and other "hobbyist" purchases) this way: I've got a chair that sits in the corner of my office that costs more money than Afflatus does at current price. It's quite a reasonable price for a chair, really, but it's more than Afflatus.
> 
> I'll use Afflatus more often than I will the chair.



what do you mean by hobbyist purchases?


----------



## Beans (Nov 21, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> what do you mean by hobbyist purchases?



Nothing as relates to the quality of the library!

I'm a hobbyist here at VI-C (I used to do some limited professional composing, but barely adjacent to what I buy these days). I don't make a living off of what I've bought in the past year+; only some pocket change for very small projects (a friend's kid wanted something original for his end-of-semester software engineering project... I charged $50 and also got some chocolate chip cookies; thirty minutes with MODUS and Neutron, I was done).

So, I look at the prices of libraries like this in comparison to other non-essential purchases. Workout equipment. A large umbrella for my backyard. A chair in my office.

When compared with those, my opinion is that Afflatus is an amazing deal. Even if I won't make a dime back off it. It's purely for my own enjoyment. I'll probably load up Afflatus every week this winter. That outdoor umbrella? It'll stay closed for the season.

(Thanks for asking for the clarification! Long answer, yes, but I want to be clear since my first post was not.)


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

Beans said:


> Nothing as relates to the quality of the library!
> 
> I'm a hobbyist here at VI-C (I used to do some limited professional composing, but barely adjacent to what I buy these days). I don't make a living off of what I've bought in the past year+; only some pocket change for very small projects (a friend's kid wanted something original for his end-of-semester software engineering project... I charged $50 and also got some chocolate chip cookies).
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailled elaboration 

I especially love the part with the cookies as part of the negotiations 

My main source of income is composing for media, tv and theater and I consider tools like this library an important business investment. And by no means do I consider the current 50% deal overpriced, on the contrary.

Anyway, don't want to start a whole other discussion on price politics and value of software and the development over the last ten years 

If you ask me, it is a fantastic deal!


----------



## EricValette (Nov 21, 2020)

I still love this library so much, which inspires me every time I use it for almost two years now.

I also forgot to point out earlier in this thread that this is my # 1 choice when it comes to mixing sampled strings with real string sections ... and my absolute go to in terms of strings library (instant inspiration and playability).

Here are a few examples where Afflatus, layered with a real 4-3-3-3-2 string section, gives it a real symphonic dimension to the whole.

Thank you so much Strezov Sampling for this wonderful library (and the regular free updates!), and can't wait to see the other chapters of this fabulous adventure appear one day...


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm a little torn atm haha. So I use CSS for my string work since it was released. I tend to write more towards bigger and grand music (production/trailer music) but want to be flexible with other kinds of sounds as well. 

As much as I like CSS, its still a bit hard to work with sometimes. And a new type of sound is always welcomed. 

Will this library be a boost for me in this situation? Help someone haha!


----------



## Beans (Nov 21, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Will this library be a boost for me in this situation?



First, this may make a better Sample Talk post, since this is a Commercial (paid) thread.

But, if you re-post, think about starting off this way: is there another genre or "sound" in which you have interest that you feel has been unachievable with CSS? Can you provide examples? Once you get into "other kinds of sounds," you've got a lot of directions to go with a lot of products!

Examples of the sound you're going for can greatly help people guide you in purchasing decisions. "I really like these tracks. I have CSS, but am unable to replicate them. What are my options"?


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 21, 2020)

Beans said:


> First, this may make a better Sample Talk post, since this is a Commercial (paid) thread.
> 
> But, if you re-post, think about starting off this way: is there another genre or "sound" in which you have interest that you feel has been unachievable with CSS? Can you provide examples? Once you get into "other kinds of sounds," you've got a lot of directions to go with a lot of products!
> 
> Examples of the sound you're going for can greatly help people guide you in purchasing decisions. "I really like these tracks. I have CSS, but am unable to replicate them. What are my options"?


Ye forgot that this is in the Commercial thread, 
Will rethink this post and post it in its right place


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 21, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> I'm a little torn atm haha. So I use CSS for my string work since it was released. I tend to write more towards bigger and grand music (production/trailer music) but want to be flexible with other kinds of sounds as well.
> 
> As much as I like CSS, its still a bit hard to work with sometimes. And a new type of sound is always welcomed.
> 
> Will this library be a boost for me in this situation? Help someone haha!



I’m in the exact same situation and about to pull the trigger 😎


----------



## Beans (Nov 21, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Ye forgot that this is in the Commercial thread,
> Will rethink this post and post it in its right place



I do that all the time!


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 21, 2020)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> I’m in the exact same situation and about to pull the trigger 😎


it does sound amazing, let me know if you buy it and think of it! :D


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 21, 2020)

Do we know until when this offer lasts? @StrezovSampling @Strezov


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

Beans said:


> I do that all the time!



🤷‍♂️

it is good advertisement, no? 😁


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 21, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Do we know until when this offer lasts? @StrezovSampling @Strezov



The special 50% off lasts until December 1. The crossgrade discounts on top from other products don't expire.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 21, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> The special 50% off lasts until December 1. The crossgrade discounts on top from other products don't expire.


Thank you!


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 21, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> The special 50% off lasts until December 1. The crossgrade discounts on top from other products don't expire.



What libraries gives you a cross grade discount?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> What libraries gives you a cross grade discount?


Any of the orchestral ones. I have one of their freebies and got something like €10 off.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Any of the orchestral ones. I have one of their freebies and got something like €10 off.



I have Orch X3M but didn't see any additional discount when adding to the cart. Did you need to do anything to see it?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Any of the orchestral ones. I have one of their freebies and got something like €10 off.


Hmmmm.... the freebies don't give me any additional discount, but I do own Macabre Solo Strings, and that takes €8 off.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Hmmmm.... the freebies don't give me any additional discount, but I do own Macabre Solo Strings, and that takes €8 off.


Maybe that's it. I didn't think I bought anything, but maybe I did. 



erikradbo said:


> I have Orch X3M but didn't see any additional discount when adding to the cart. Did you need to do anything to see it?


Are you signed in?


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Are you signed in?



Yes


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> Yes


If you click the Crossgrades tab in your account, Afflatus should appear with your discounted price. Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Hmmmm.... the freebies don't give me any additional discount, but I do own Macabre Solo Strings, and that takes €8 off.


I have MINImalism. Not sure when I got it. I do have Freya and Wotan from the sale. But they aren't supposed to do much.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 21, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> If you click the Crossgrades tab in your account, Afflatus should appear with your discounted price. Here's what mine looks like:



Thanks. Seems like drums only give cross grade discount on other drums.


----------



## transverb (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Any of the orchestral ones. I have one of their freebies and got something like €10 off.



That is interesting. I have the three below and did not see a change in price, even when added to the cart and checkout. Or the crossgrade tab.

That 10 Euro would just put me over the line. 😆

But I can’t imagine free products would yield discounts.


THUNDER X3M Taiko FreebieBALKAN Ethnic Orchestra Duduk FreebieJADE Ethnic Orchestra Xiao Freebie


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2020)

ender7 said:


> Good that this is on sale but it’s still overpriced.


It’s still expensive on sale but it’s not overpriced. Given the content—i would call it a bundle of several libraries—I don’t think it’s overpriced even at full price. It’s a high entry point, but that’s a different issue.


----------



## ism (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think it's overpriced either, but it is priced for exclusivity. It could easily be broken into multiple, more affordable, libraries. 

But it's also state of the art and largely unique, and entirely worth the full price to professionals, and there's no reason for Strezov to not recoup their investment. 

None of which helps me as an amature who would probably only use two or three of the sub libraries. But I do respect that this is a superb piece of work, technically and artistically, and certainly not over priced. 

So fingers crossed for a 75% off sale, black friday 2025 maybe? (extrapolating from the fall in price of libs like Hollywood strings)


----------



## ism (Nov 21, 2020)

I would love to get my hands on those minimalist strings for instance.


----------



## transverb (Nov 21, 2020)

ism said:


> I don't think it's overpriced either, but it is priced for exclusivity. It could easily be broken into multiple, more affordable, libraries.
> 
> But it's also state of the art and largely unique, and entirely worth the full price to professionals, and there's no reason for Strezov to not recoup their investment.
> 
> ...



I was going to write a similar post and I echo these sentiments.

First, I think Mr Strezov is to be commended for the value he is adding in the free update / new content. Just amazing and great customer care vs some unnamed companies (trying to keep this classy) that have broken update prices and do not value their loyal clients.

Second, I wish there were sub / a core library and expansions for an easier entry point for people like me. I don't compose professionally for TV, movie, etc. I don't do classical mockups. But I'm not a hobbiest either. I use strings primarily in some of my song production (which is paid work). I don't really need 1st chairs, Divisi, Pads / Atmos / loops, etc. but I would love the beautiful features and sound of this library. I understand this is not the overall vision of Mr Strezov and I respect that. And still diving into a deep library like this with a high entry point and no license transfer is a leap for me, as it was with other companies.

Thirdly, I think as an overall library it is stunning even if there is a lot of it I may not use. And the fact that it is being updated, customers are getting surveys on needed features, etc really does sound like a class act from Mr Strezov.

I am firmly on the fence but after waiting over year for a sale like this, I'm unsure I want to wait until 2025. 😆 @ism 75% sounds nice, is that confirmed? Haha.


----------



## damcry (Nov 21, 2020)

You won’t believe me but .... I’ve just - accidentally - bought Afflatus .......

I was just trying to check if Paypal 4x payment worked.

So I clicked, then validated, then proceed, then ... ....

Just to see...

But ... what the f.... ???  

« Thank you for your purchase »

So the purchase worked great ...but not the 4x payment


Well , now I’m downloading ....  

But my wife is probably going to kill me


----------



## transverb (Nov 21, 2020)

damcry said:


> You won’t believe me but .... I’ve just - accidentally - bought Afflatus .......



I've done the same thing before with another library while trying to check out the exact exchange rates.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi,

OK, I just ordered *Afflatus Strings*. 

I'm looking forward to enjoy using this wonderful sounding Strings Library.

I wasn't sure I needed this library when it was first released, but then listening a few times to the demos, I could hear something very special these Strings offer, they sound very lyrical, and warm, I'm sure I will love using them. I also like the fact that Strezov-Sampling keeps updating it, so it's a good investment for the future, and the discount cross-grade price I got for it, 382 Euros was a helping factor.

Is Afflatus also good/suitable for writing up-tempo string lines ,with the short articulations ? will there be more short articulation variety in the future via a library update (ver. 1.4) ?

I'm guessing I will be downloading the latest version 1.3 which includes 1.1, and 1.2 update samples/instruments.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2020)

Two things convinced me on Afflatus beyond the general very positive endorsements from existing users. First the trills or fingered tremolo at intervals other than the second. Not that many sample libraries have this but it’s a reasonably common effect in orchestral writing. Second, the round robin legatos that seem like they can handle those common back and forth legato inner parts that so many libraries struggle with.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is Afflatus also good/suitable for writing up-tempo string lines ,with the short articulations ? will there be more short articulation variety in the future via a library update (ver. 1.4) ?


Aren't you supposed to ask this before you buy???


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Aren't you supposed to ask this before you buy???



LOL... Yes, I sometimes ask after I buy, it makes it a more thrilling experience


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> LOL... Yes, I sometimes ask after I buy, it makes it a more thrilling experience


Yeah, I get that. Truthfully, I mostly write pop/rock music, but find working with orchestral/cinematic vi's much more interesting. So I might ask a question like that.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks @Strezov! I still can't wrap my head around the fact that this whole new content is free. That's an incredible addition to an already magnificent library.

I found little quirks here and there (moving chairs in the spics that are annoying on fast passages as the RR tend to select these quite often, a heavy buzzing sound on the vn I mysterious patch at G3, etc...). What's the best way to report these to you?


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 22, 2020)

I bought Afflatus at full price, and it's on my short list of "regret-free" libraries. Such a wonderful product, and it just gets better with time.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2020)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a brass and woods version planned at all?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 22, 2020)

I figured I'll add on here. Someone mentioned it isn't a bread and butter library but I think that could not be further from the truth, at least for me. If I want to just start writing I pull out a custom multi that covers the entire keyboard and just go, like a typical ensemble patch only way way better. I did this in 30 minutes with only 2 tracks (2 patches). I have mediocre keyboard skills.









Clearing the Mind.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





I could probably tweak this a bit better but that's not the point, I have never had 2 patches that could do this especially in such an elegant manner. I am glad I didn't purchase this at the current sale price as it would have meant missing out on the time when I have used it, I like it that much.


----------



## Beans (Nov 22, 2020)

davidson said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a brass and woods version planned at all?



The most detailed answer I think we have is here:




__





New Strezov Library? (Afflatus update 1.3)







vi-control.net


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 22, 2020)

How are the shorts?


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Nov 22, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Woah, that sounds a million times better than what's shown in the walkthrough!
> Any chance you could do the rest of the first chair legatos along with some of the short articulations?


Strezov Sampling Afflatus Chapter I - First Chair Cello


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I figured I'll add on here. Someone mentioned it isn't a bread and butter library but I think that could not be further from the truth, at least for me. If I want to just start writing I pull out a custom multi that covers the entire keyboard and just go, like a typical ensemble patch only way way better. I did this in 30 minutes with only 2 tracks (2 patches). I have mediocre keyboard skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds amazing. May I ask what you are using in the multi?  Vintage violins maybe?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 22, 2020)

Do I need another strings library? No. Do I want another strings libray? Hell Yes!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Do I need another strings library? No. Do I want another strings libray? Hell Yes!


What I’m finding is that so far Afflatus is fitting neatly into gaps not covered by my current string libraries. I also didn’t really “need” it—or I bought it thinking that—but given how neatly it slots between libraries I have and how much I like the sound I’m starting to convince myself I needed it after all. (No doubt that’s GAS post hoc justification at work, but still.)


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 22, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I figured I'll add on here. Someone mentioned it isn't a bread and butter library but I think that could not be further from the truth, at least for me. If I want to just start writing I pull out a custom multi that covers the entire keyboard and just go, like a typical ensemble patch only way way better. I did this in 30 minutes with only 2 tracks (2 patches). I have mediocre keyboard skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am assembling multis with some different choices, but Craig, yes, for me too, it covers 80% of what I ever probably need to do.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 22, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Thanks @Strezov! I still can't wrap my head around the fact that this whole new content is free. That's an incredible addition to an already magnificent library.
> 
> I found little quirks here and there (moving chairs in the spics that are annoying on fast passages as the RR tend to select these quite often, a heavy buzzing sound on the vn I mysterious patch at G3, etc...). What's the best way to report these to you?


Please do send this at the official support channel on our website - https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/ 
We make a note of all these and will fix them in the next update! Oh and yes - there will be a next update 

G.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 23, 2020)

i went and have time to play around more with afflatus and man does it play and sounds so nice. i was browsing through and end up finding the choir shout with basses folder, i was suprise about that! the basses have so much taste in the low end which i find is right natural. best purchase this year in my opinion! everything use and only afflatus. i tried to strick myself only with it and it did pretty cool!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 23, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> How are the shorts?



Since no one has answered this, they work very well and sound great, consistent with the lib and there are a lot of options. There is not a super short spicc (maybe next time?) or a way to say tighten them that I am aware of but here is me pushing them about 20 secs in. There is a bass timing issue at around 26 secs, it bounced like that 2X but plays back fine in logic, thought I should keep it in there for honesty.









Spicc string test.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com







Land of Missing Parts said:


> Sounds amazing. May I ask what you are using in the multi?  Vintage violins maybe?



I am using all Scene D'Amoure...

If anyone is interested and wants to try the patch for themselves...









Sharmat Afflatus Ensemble legato add bass.nkm.zip


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## jneebz (Nov 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> GAS post hoc justification


You need to win an award for this phrase.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 23, 2020)

Afflatus is extracting now... haven't looked forward to playing with a sample library this much in a very very long time! :emoji_violin:🎶 😺


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 24, 2020)

I was lucky enough to get this yesterday, every patch I'm left speechless ❤ 
amazing product once again Strezov.

I was really suprised by the experimental middle eastern patches, that slight glissandi/portomento between the notes is just perfect!


----------



## cnogradi (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone know of a way to get this with a favorable.conversion rate to US dollars?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2020)

cnogradi said:


> Anyone know of a way to get this with a favorable.conversion rate to US dollars?


If your credit card does free conversion (no transaction fee) it is cheaper to buy on Euros generally. As long as they don't base your tax on the currency.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 25, 2020)

(Edit-after going through Dirk's walkthrough my questions were answered. BF purchase of the year=done!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

Yesterday I finally allowed myself to jump on the Afflatus-Train - and so far I was not able to play a single note...
After hours of downloading the Strezov Downloader just wrote during the extraction process "Check your internet connection" even since nothing happened and the connection was finde, then quit the process.
As I wanted to resume it just started re-downloading. So I gave it another chance on another harddrive with more than 300GB free space. Same here: "Check your internet connection", product failed.
I managed to install it through Native Acces but of course as I wanted to open the first patch the files could not be found. Very frustrating and I have no idea what happened.

Did someone here have to deal with this?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Yesterday I finally allowed myself to jump on the Afflatus-Train - and so far I was not able to play a single note...
> After hours of downloading the Strezov Downloader just wrote during the extraction process "Check your internet connection" even since nothing happened and the connection was finde, then quit the process.
> As I wanted to resume it just started re-downloading. So I gave it another chance on another harddrive with more than 300GB free space. Same here: "Check your internet connection", product failed.
> I managed to install it through Native Acces but of course as I wanted to open the first patch the files could not be found. Very frustrating and I have no idea what happened.
> ...



That's unfortunate to hear. Does it work now? If not shoot our support an email they can help you out.


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 28, 2020)

Why is the download system a piece of junk? I used downloader yesterday to start the download. Today I checked and the downloader froze, and when I looked at the download directory, I see 10 files downloaded... out of 36. I killed the downloader instance and restarted. And that deleted all the files that was already downloaded. 


I tried the link directly from the web and that does nothing except increase the download counter by 1.


----------



## stixman (Nov 28, 2020)

It worked perfectly for me


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm now getting same issue as [email protected] with "Check your internet connection" and it just restarts everything.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 28, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> I'm now getting same issue as [email protected] with "Check your internet connection" and it just restarts everything.



Hey korruptkey,

Would you mind sending our support team an email? They can help you out and you can help us out fixing what might be a possible bug. Win Win for everyone! 









Contacts


Contacts




www.strezov-sampling.com





cheers!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> Why is the download system a piece of junk? I used downloader yesterday to start the download. Today I checked and the downloader froze, and when I looked at the download directory, I see 10 files downloaded... out of 36. I killed the downloader instance and restarted. And that deleted all the files that was already downloaded.
> 
> 
> I tried the link directly from the web and that does nothing except increase the download counter by 1.


Is this Connect? I have it set to Download Only. I then unzip with 7zip put it all together in proper Kontakt order myself. Connect never works for me when set to install. It works great on download only.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2020)

I have to say that that the Strezov Downloader worked the third time! I let it run over night and everything was finished in the morning.


----------



## SirKen (Nov 28, 2020)

I am considering buying Afflatus from Best Service. Does anyone know if I will get to register the library at the Strezov Sampling site and benefit from future crossgrade discounts? Last time I bought Taikos X3M from VSTBuzz and I wasn't allowed to do that.

Would appreciate any help.


----------



## transverb (Nov 28, 2020)

SirKen said:


> I am considering buying Afflatus from Best Service. Does anyone know if I will get to register the library at the Strezov Sampling site and benefit from future crossgrade discounts? Last time I bought Taikos X3M from VSTBuzz and I wasn't allowed to do that.
> 
> Would appreciate any help.



+1 I would like to know that too. Weird that you couldn’t register from VSTBuzz.

Have you dropped a support ticket?


----------



## SirKen (Nov 28, 2020)

transverb said:


> +1 I would like to know that too. Weird that you couldn’t register from VSTBuzz.
> 
> Have you dropped a support ticket?



It wasn’t an issue of not being able to access the files, they are hosted on VSTBuzz servers. I just never got a serial to redeem at Strezov Sampling.


----------



## transverb (Nov 28, 2020)

SirKen said:


> It wasn’t an issue of not being able to access the files, they are hosted on VSTBuzz servers. I just never got a serial to redeem at Strezov Sampling.



I understand 100%. But if I buy Afflatus I want to have it registered so I can qualify for upgrades and discounts.

I emailed them...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 28, 2020)

transverb said:


> I understand 100%. But if I buy Afflatus I want to have it registered so I can qualify for upgrades and discounts.
> 
> I emailed them...


I'd be interested to know the answer if you hear back.


----------



## transverb (Nov 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to know the answer if you hear back.



Absolutely. I’ll drop it in the forum as soon as I hear back. Note: I’m in Australia. = )


----------



## Strezov (Nov 28, 2020)

SirKen said:


> I am considering buying Afflatus from Best Service. Does anyone know if I will get to register the library at the Strezov Sampling site and benefit from future crossgrade discounts? Last time I bought Taikos X3M from VSTBuzz and I wasn't allowed to do that.
> 
> Would appreciate any help.


FYI, drop a line at support and provide a proof of purchase and we'll hook it to your account. We ALWAYS do this.
If you buy through a distributor (not a one-time deal like VSTBuzz) it gets hooked to your account and afterwards you can get support, download links, updates, crossgrade. And even if it doesn't for some reason - get in touch


----------



## transverb (Nov 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> FYI, drop a line at support and provide a proof of purchase and we'll hook it to your account. We ALWAYS do this.
> If you buy through a distributor (not a one-time deal like VSTBuzz) it gets hooked to your account and afterwards you can get support, download links, updates, crossgrade. And even if it doesn't for some reason - get in touch



Thanks for the speedy reply. Appreciate the customer support.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 28, 2020)

If anyone is still on the fence about this library, I say absolutely go for it. It will not let you down. ESPECIALLY at this price! No brainer in my opinion.


----------



## transverb (Nov 28, 2020)

ag75 said:


> If anyone is still on the fence about this library, I say absolutely go for it. It will not let you down. ESPECIALLY at this price! No brainer in my opinion.



Appreciate the encouragement. There have been many who have said the same. And I have been romancing this library for 1.5 years. Maybe it is time to jump to the Strezov side.

_But only if I can get a high res desktop background. The GUI and graphics is just stunning. _


----------



## Henning (Nov 29, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I was lucky enough to get this yesterday, every patch I'm left speechless ❤
> amazing product once again Strezov.
> 
> I was really suprised by the experimental middle eastern patches, that slight glissandi/portomento between the notes is just perfect!


This very patch saved my behind quite extensively this year when I had to write Arabian style music. We recorded the strings live but this patch was invaluable to showcase what it would sound like to the producer.
I really love this library it has so many cool surprises to check out and boost your imagination!


----------



## SirKen (Nov 29, 2020)

Strezov said:


> FYI, drop a line at support and provide a proof of purchase and we'll hook it to your account. We ALWAYS do this.
> If you buy through a distributor (not a one-time deal like VSTBuzz) it gets hooked to your account and afterwards you can get support, download links, updates, crossgrade. And even if it doesn't for some reason - get in touch



I didn't mean to put you on the spot and I really appreciate the quick response. I will reach out through e-mail then.


----------



## aderhim (Nov 29, 2020)

Beautiful sound. Sorry if this has been asked before: is it possible to separate instruments in patches that include choir, pianos, saxophones, etc. -- at least to have the pure strings versions? Or were they recorded this way?


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 29, 2020)

Well I’m officially an owner of my first Strezov library. It’s beautiful, and there’s a lot here, it’s going to take a while to go through it!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lovely sound. So the sustain pedal doesn’t sustain on divisi patches?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi,

I purchased Afflatus a few days ago, and I'm planning on downloading *Afflatus* this evening, I'm not updating it from the previous version.

I see two downloads in my Strezov Account , one is to download the main product, the other is for the Update Download.

Q. So, should I download the main library first, then target the main library folder for the update download ? Or does the Update download inlcude the entire library (no need to download the Main Product) ?

I just wanted to check here, before I click download for these big files, that are going to take a good chunk of time to download.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## RonV (Nov 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased Afflatus a few days ago, and I'm planning on downloading *Afflatus* this evening, I'm not updating it from the previous version.
> 
> ...


The MAIN download is the new v1.3. I believe the update is for those that already had v1.2. I just downloaded the main d/l and that was the whole thing.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

RonV said:


> The MAIN download is the new v1.3. I believe the update is for those that already had v1.2. I just downloaded the main d/l and that was the whole thing.



Hi @RonV ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback.

That's exactly what I needed to know.

I will go forward and download the Main Library.

Looking forward to meet with Afflatus 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 29, 2020)

its amazing for what you get man at this price and work flow with it is insta fast lol


----------



## nyxl (Nov 29, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Lovely sound. So the sustain pedal doesn’t sustain on divisi patches?


By default no, but you can right click the divisi label to unassign the sustain pedal from the divisi control, and click the gear icon in the top right corner and then check the "sustain" control there, to which you can assign your sustain pedal (cc64) via midi learn. I might want to re save my patches that way and have some other midi control for divisi because I like using the sustain pedal for sustain as well.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 30, 2020)

Just curious, anyone know why there is a download also marked as PROMO in my account for Afflatus strings. seems to have the same amount of files.


----------



## Beans (Nov 30, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Well I’m officially an owner of my first Strezov library. It’s beautiful, and there’s a lot here, it’s going to take a while to go through it!



I'm excited to see what you'll do with it!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 30, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Well I’m officially an owner of my first Strezov library. It’s beautiful, and there’s a lot here, it’s going to take a while to go through it!



Same here.
Not Afflatus though... I would have loved... But my wallet got the upper hand, unfortunately.

As said on another post: Rhodope 2 is now mine. A few glitches downloading/installing but nothing that I couldn't solve. Sounds gorgeous. Definitely makes me want Jade and Afflatus even more.


----------



## aderhim (Nov 30, 2020)

Any thoughts on this?



aderhim said:


> Beautiful sound. Sorry if this has been asked before: is it possible to separate instruments in patches that include choir, pianos, saxophones, etc. -- at least to have the pure strings versions? Or were they recorded this way?


----------



## RonV (Nov 30, 2020)

aderhim said:


> Any thoughts on this?


It varies. On the combination patches (traditional ensembles) with vln1, vln2, vla, etc., you can set the level of each section in the advanced mixer. On the "experimental" patches like Angelic Strings, or the ethnic patches like Tibetian Hornstrings, you can set the volume of the strings and voices/ethnic instruments separately, even down to zero. However, on the sax and/or piano mixtures like Christmas Strings or Undercover Strings Shorts, you cannot separate them (perhaps recorded together?).


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 30, 2020)

RonV said:


> However, on the sax and/or piano mixtures like Christmas Strings or Undercover Strings Shorts, you cannot separate them (perhaps recorded together?).



That's correct.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 30, 2020)

Does the sale end today, or is it also valid tomorrow Dec 1st?


----------



## transverb (Nov 30, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> Does the sale end today, or is it also valid tomorrow Dec 1st?



+1 I would love to know too. Making my final decisions.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 30, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> Does the sale end today, or is it also valid tomorrow Dec 1st?



It officially ends tomorrow Dec 1 23:59 server time. Maybe we will let it run for some more hours for the different time zones.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 30, 2020)

man I can't decide, Love the sound but still a lot of money ! gah


----------



## transverb (Nov 30, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> man I can't decide, Love the sound but still a lot of money ! gah



I’m in exactly the same place. I better hydrate - I’m going to be sweating all day. Haha.


----------



## transverb (Dec 1, 2020)

Last few hours... 

🏋️‍♀️🤯


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 1, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble installing Afflatus? I've tried the downloader twice now. It looks like everything is downloaded but missing the nkr? It downloaded v1_3 instruments zip and 36 Rar files. Is this correct? The manual download links only shows 10 files plus an instruments zip.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 1, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Anyone else having trouble installing Afflatus? I've tried the downloader twice now. It looks like everything is downloaded but missing the nkr? It downloaded v1_3 instruments zip and 36 Rar files. Is this correct? The manual download links only shows 10 files plus an instruments zip.


I think the Afflatus download is supposed to look like this:


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 1, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I think the Afflatus download is supposed to look like this:


That's what I have. I'll try it one more time and go from there. I finally got it. I had to unpack the Rar files manually and the nkr files showed up. Thanks Land of Missing Parts!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 1, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> That's what I have. I'll try it one more time and go from there.


Then I think you've downloaded everything correctly. What's the issue you're having?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 1, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Anyone else having trouble installing Afflatus? I've tried the downloader twice now. It looks like everything is downloaded but missing the nkr? It downloaded v1_3 instruments zip and 36 Rar files. Is this correct? The manual download links only shows 10 files plus an instruments zip.


It took forever. And I had a few problems with the instruments folder. I ended up using the downloader for the samples and downloaded the instruments from the website. The downloader unpacked the samples if I let it keep running. After it was done, everything works great.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 1, 2020)

I wonder if they were getting slammed today because of the ending sale. I used their downloader earlier today (3:00 PM EST) and dozed off for a little while and it was finished when I woke up. Everything was perfect, no files missing.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi,

I finally got to download, and install Afflatus.

For some reason the downloader didn't un-RAR the files properly, when I loaded a patch to play, it will give me an error message of samples missing, and the GUI was missing graphics ..etc.

Since I didn't delete the RAR files, I deleted the library, and un-RARed it myself, that fixed the problem, the patches load without an issue, and pretty fast.

I just began loading the first few patches, and playing with the library, so far, I'm very happy I bought it. I have a Lot more to discover in Afflatus.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2020)

*Afflatus* is one heck of an Impressive Strings Library  I'm totally Loving it ! 

I haven't felt so satisfied playing a Strings Library like this for a while. 

Thank You Strezov Sampling 

Don't forget to Keep adding more content to Afflatus via updates, this library is very special.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dang, I should have jumped on this....probably no chance they do the sale again at Christmas. BAH HUMBUG.

Then again- Vista, MSS and CSW could still make this an expensive month.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 11, 2020)

It is a pity that Afflatus has got the most beautiful string section I ever heard, the Scene d´amour strings and I only need these :-( I cannot justify (nor afford) to pay 700 bucks just for 3 or 4 patches. Make these available as a single (if neccessary overprized) product and you will have a lot of sales. I know I am not the only one ...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> It is a pity that Afflatus has got the most beautiful string section I ever heard, the Scene d´amour strings and I only need these :-( I cannot justify (nor afford) to pay 700 bucks just for 3 or 4 patches. Make these available as a single (if neccessary overprized) product and you will have a lot of sales. I know I am not the only one ...



Afflatus has a lot more awesome string sounds to offer, not just Scene d' amore Strings.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 12, 2020)

Why did I know that this answer comes ? :-(


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 12, 2020)

Something wonderfully awful happened last night....logged into my Strezov account and saw Afflatus still in my cart for the sale price. My regret and resistance died in that moment. 

So yeah I’m playing with it today. I’ve been looking for a ‘bigger’ string sound...considered HZ. But wow there are a lot of ways to get there with Afflatus. Layering minimal and lush violin legatos is just one example. The tone really is something and the quality control is top notch. 

And then it can go smaller sounding of course. Lots more exploring to do....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Something wonderfully awful happened last night....logged into my Strezov account and saw Afflatus still in my cart for the sale price. My regret and resistance died in that moment.
> 
> So yeah I’m playing with it today. I’ve been looking for a ‘bigger’ string sound...considered HZ. But wow there are a lot of ways to get there with Afflatus. Layering minimal and lush violin legatos is just one example. The tone really is something and the quality control is top notch.
> 
> And then it can go smaller sounding of course. Lots more exploring to do....



Congratulations ! and Welcome to the Afflatus Five-Star Exclusive Club


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 12, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Since no one has answered this, they work very well and sound great, consistent with the lib and there are a lot of options. There is not a super short spicc (maybe next time?) or a way to say tighten them that I am aware of but here is me pushing them about 20 secs in. There is a bass timing issue at around 26 secs, it bounced like that 2X but plays back fine in logic, thought I should keep it in there for honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Craig! I appreciate the response and clip. Sounds very nice. TBH, I actually didn't notice the bass timing issue. 

Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I just happened to click on this thread and saw your post. It didn't show up in my notifications. Maybe because there are multiple quotes in the post.


----------

